# indio / hindú



## Yuribear

Hola todos,
Soy nueva en los foros (aunque ya hace años que consulto el WordReference). Les tengo una pregunta que constantemente me hago.  Me doy cuenta, sobre todo que en este continente americano (soy mexicana), nos cuesta trabajo o confusión llamar a las personas de la India, indios (aunque originalmente ellos lo son) y entonces existe la tendencia a llamarlos hindús. Pero hindús son los que practican la religión hindú (y cuidado con llamar a un indio hindú si éste practica otra religión). 

Actualmente tengo mucho contacto con la India y se me hace más evidente que la antaña confusión de los Europeos que nos "descubrieron" y creyeron haber llegado a la India... estableció esta confusión, y que sigue estando vigente.

Entonces mi pregunta.... ¿porqué nos seguimos llamando "indios"? si nosotros no somos indios, sino lakotas, mexicas, purépechas, yanomamis, etc., y ¿porqué en términos generales en castellano no les llamamos indios a los oriundos de la India?


----------



## gisele73

Es una muy buena pregunta y varias vecesme he puesto a pensar en eso. Para empezar el término "indio" surgió por la confusión de los europeos que creían haber llegado a la India, cuando en realidad era América, como tú misma has dicho.

En todo caso un término apropiado para los que llamamos indios podría ser "indígena".

Los verdaderos "indio" deberían ser los de India...pero hasta que ningún cambio ocurra los seguiremos llamando "hindú"....aunque en realdiad no sea lo correcto.


----------



## Fernando

El problema existe exactamente igual en inglés (un "indian" puede ser un "native American" o un "India citizen").

Cada vez que digo "indio" tengo que especificar que es un "indio de la India", lo cual es un poco ridículo. Con hindú no tengo ese problema.

Para la RAE indio es ambiguo (amerindio/hindú) e hindú también (indio/hinduista), así que yo prefiero seguir hablando de:

-Indios: Si no digo nada, habitantes de América descendientes de precolombinos.

- Hindú: Habitante de la India (Hind)

- Hinduista: Practicante de la religión hinduista.

Hay miles de confusiones históricas que no nos vamos a cargar ahora de un plumazo.


----------



## gisele73

Acá en Noruega me pasa lo mismo Fernando, porque "indio" e "hindú" se dicen muy parecido.

¿Pero en inglés "hindú" no es "Hindu"...?


----------



## Fernando

No, sigue siendo ambiguo, según WR. Si buscas la definición de "indian" te da el mismo problema.

hindu  
A noun 
 1  Hindu, Hindoo
  a person who adheres to Hinduism  
 2  Hindu, Hindoo, Hindustani
   a native or inhabitant of Hindustan or India

De hecho, como ves, Hindú puede ser habitante de la India o del Hindustán (que es una parte).

Los ingleses tuvieron durante siglos dos compañías la de East Indies (India / Indonesia) y la de West Indies (Caribe / EEUU)


----------



## diegodbs

Yuribear said:
			
		

> Hola todos,
> Soy nueva en los foros (aunque ya hace años que consulto el WordReference). Les tengo una pregunta que constantemente me hago. Me doy cuenta, sobre todo que en este continente americano (soy mexicana), nos cuesta trabajo o confusión llamar a las personas de la India, indios (aunque originalmente ellos lo son) y entonces existe la tendencia a llamarlos hindús. Pero hindús son los que practican la religión hindú (y cuidado con llamar a un indio hindú si éste practica otra religión).
> 
> Actualmente tengo mucho contacto con la India y se me hace más evidente que la antaña confusión de los Europeos que nos "descubrieron" y creyeron haber llegado a la India... estableció esta confusión, y que sigue estando vigente.
> 
> Entonces mi pregunta.... ¿porqué nos seguimos llamando "indios"? si nosotros no somos indios, sino lakotas, mexicas, purépechas, yanomamis, etc., y ¿porqué en términos generales en castellano no les llamamos indios a los oriundos de la India?


 
En España he oído las dos palabras para referirse a los habitantes de la India: indios e hindúes. El diccionario de la RAE admite las dos.
¿Por qué seguimos diciendo también indios a los pueblos precolombinos? Pues no lo sé muy bien, seguramente por costumbre.


----------



## Fernando

Por la misma razón por la que llamamos griegos a los helenos porque la tribu que conocían los romanos eran los graeci, holandeses a los neerlandeses (Holanda es sólo una parte), alemanes a los deutsche (los alamanes eran una tribu alemana, pero también los francos), ingleses o británicos a los habitantes del Reino Unido e Irlanda del Norte, bosquimanos a los pueblos !kung (?), esquimales a los inuit, austriacos a los habitantes del estado del Este, húngaros a los magiares, finlandeses a los Suomi, etc.


----------



## Fernando

Por su parte los ingleses llaman "alemanes" (dutch) a los neerlandeses, greeks a los helenos, America a Estados Unidos, the Americas a América, Latins a los iberoamericanos, etc.


----------



## Fernando

Por cierto, los indios de la India jamás se llamaron a sí mismos. El nombre hindú (bueno, sánscrito) creo que es Barathar (por favor, que me corrija alguien) y se refería sólo a su parte "aria" (el Norte). Al parecer los que le dieron el nombre (Hind) fueron los árabes, y luego los portugueses/españoles/ingleses acuñaron el de India. Y evidentemente no hay una religión hinduista para los hinduistas, ellos son brahmanistas.

¿He dicho ya que Benarés es Vanarasi?

PD: Es "Bharat".


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Como ya bien ha dicho Fernando, la palabra hindu es de origen persiano/arabe. Todavia la palabra "India" viene de la misma raiz. Esto de "hindu" e "Hind" proviene de la corrupcion del nombre de la provincia de Sindh que toma su nombre del rio "Sindhu" que actualmente se encuentra en Paquistan. Tambien los habitantes de la India que profesan el "Hinduismo" se llaman Hindus para diferenciarse de los musulmanes y en menor medida de los cristianos/budistas que viven alli tambien. Antes de que hubiera otras religiones se consideraba cada casta como otra religion porque se llamaban y continuan llamandose _"jaati_" que tiene tales conotaciones entre otras. 

       A mi no me molesta mucho que se confundan los indios y la gente indigena de los Americas ya que parece que la mayoria de nosotros es demasiada floja para decir "Native American/Americano Nativo. Seria imposible corregir a todos y a muchos no les gustaria pensar tanto en como hablar y que decir. Lo que me enfada es cuando uno piensa que las culturas del subcontinente y las de los Americanos Nativos son mismas(No puede disinguir entre ambas e incluso la gente, hay personas tan ignorante?!) Esto se ve mucho mas en las peliculas antiguas donde se mezclarian aspectos de ambas culturas sin critico que hoy dia..  

   En Bengali decimos "Bhaarat" para referirnos al pais y en las otras lenguas indicas como el Hindi/Urdu, Gujarati,Marathi,etc(se que uds probablemente nunca han escuchado de ellas pero son idiomas "gigantes"Quiero decir que hay mucha gente que lo hablan. No son idiomas minoritarios y cada uno ha tenido muchas obras literarias escritas desde hace siglos). Creo que este "Bhaarat" proviene del epico religioso "Maha Bhaarata" en que el heroe se llama Bhaarata.

  Fernando, todas las ciudades mayores de la India han comenzado a cambiarse los nombres coloniales a los originales. Asi que Calcutta, Bombay, Madras,etc ahora se encuentran escritas asi en el mapa: Kalkaata, Mumbai, y Chennai. Creo que lo mismo paso con Benares.


----------



## hedonist

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Como ya bien ha dicho Fernando, la palabra hindu es de origen persiano/arabe. Todavia la palabra "India" viene de la misma raiz. Esto de "hindu" e "Hind" proviene de la corrupcion del nombre de la provincia de Sindh que toma su nombre del rio "Sindhu" que actualmente se encuentra en Paquistan. Tambien los habitantes de la India que profesan el "Hinduismo" se llaman Hindus para diferenciarse de los musulmanes y en menor medida de los cristianos/budistas que viven alli tambien. Antes de que hubiera otras religiones se consideraba cada casta como otra religion porque se llamaban y continuan llamandose _"jaati_" que tiene tales conotaciones entre otras.
> 
> A mi no me molesta mucho que se confundan los indios y la gente indigena de los Americas ya que parece que la mayoria de nosotros es demasiada floja para decir "Native American/Americano Nativo. Seria imposible corregir a todos y a muchos no les gustaria pensar tanto en como hablar y que decir. Lo que me enfada es cuando uno piensa que las culturas del subcontinente y las de los Americanos Nativos son mismas(No puede disinguir entre ambas e incluso la gente, hay personas tan ignorante?!) Esto se ve mucho mas en las peliculas antiguas donde se mezclarian aspectos de ambas culturas sin critico que hoy dia..
> 
> En Bengali decimos "Bhaarat" para referirnos al pais y en las otras lenguas indicas como el Hindi/Urdu, Gujarati,Marathi,etc(se que uds probablemente nunca han escuchado de ellas pero son idiomas "gigantes"Quiero decir que hay mucha gente que lo hablan. No son idiomas minoritarios y cada uno ha tenido muchas obras literarias escritas desde hace siglos). Creo que este "Bhaarat" proviene del epico religioso "Maha Bhaarata" en que el heroe se llama Bhaarata.
> 
> Fernando, todas las ciudades mayores de la India han comenzado a cambiarse los nombres coloniales a los originales. Asi que Calcutta, Bombay, Madras,etc ahora se encuentran escritas asi en el mapa: Kalkaata, Mumbai, y Chennai. Creo que lo mismo paso con Benares.





> A mi no me molesta mucho que se confundan los indios


Desafortunadamenet la palabra indio/a ha venido ha tener connotacion peyorativa en las Americas. La palabra vino a significar una persona salvaje, inculta, estupida etc... porque el individuo que no se asimilaba a la cultura dominante hispanica era visto de menos. Debido ha eso no es recomendable que te dirijas ha ningun hispanohablantes/"latinoamericano"  como indio porque lo pueden interpretar como un insulto. Recuerda que esta palabra fue impuesta sobre ellos y estan en su derecho en rechazar ser llamados algo que no son.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Hola Hedonist, Mi punto de vista era uno desde los estados unidos. Aqui de vez en cuando la gente dice indio para denotar a los Americanos Nativos. Yo los llamo por el nombre de sus tribus(o cualquier otra palabra que el/ella quiera que yo use) o si no se el nombre digo "Native American". Nunca diria "indio" ni a un latinoamericano ni a la gente indigena de los Americas.No sabia que tuviera una conotacion peyorativa en los paises latinoamericanos. Solo contaba que no me importaba que muchos usen "indio" incorrectamente porque es algo imposible de eliminar. Algunos lo usan mal y otros crecen usandolo de esa manera pero de esto no se debe suponer que sea totalmente ignorante(despues de leer este hilo parece que es mucho mas comun usar indio incorrectamente en los paises hispanos que aqui en los estados unidos probablemente porque hay poca inmigracion(por lo tanto poco contacto con gente no hispano) y una mezcla homogeneosa en el sentido de la cultura. Nunca he visto a alguien llamarle indio a un latino..


----------



## hedonist

> Nunca diria "indio" ni a un latinoamericano ni a la gente indigena de los Americas


Lo entiendo. Es muy dificil eliminar este termino y costumbre erronea ya que es tan ubicuo el uso de indio para refirse a los nativos de las americas.



> No sabia que tuviera una conotacion peyorativa en los paises latinoamericanos.


Es una reliquia de la colonizacion europea. Ser o actuar como indigena/”indio” vino a ser percibido como ser inferior desgraciadamente.




> Nunca he visto a alguien llamarle indio a un latino..


Creeme, es muy comun entre Latinoamericanos y aun espanoles. Cuando se quiere insultar ha alguien “indio” es una de las palabras que puede causar ira en un instante.


----------



## mora

Hola
Vivo en una ciudad con mucha gente 'indígena' y mucha gente del país  'India'.  Nuestra lengua ha cambiado, hoy en dia la mayoría de la gente educada no  llama a gente indígena 'indio' , esta palabra es solo para la gente del país de Asia. A veces, se llama la gente de India (y Paquistan y Bangladesh etc.) 'sur asiáticos' (south asians). Ellos prefieren estas palabras geográficas, sin referencia a religión o país, y las indígenas prefieren las palabras (la gente de) 'las primeras naciones' (first nations).

Mora


----------



## Fernando

Me parece un planteamiento excesivamente políticamente correcto. Francamente lo de "las primeras naciones" me parece pleno de poesía pero no sé si me están hablando de Francia, España y Portugal (las primeras naciones-estado europeas) o de qué.

Preguntas:

- Los surasiáticos: ¿incluyen a Arabia Saudí, Irán, Irak e Indohina? Todos ellos tienen latitudes inferiores a la mayor parte de hindúes y paquistaníes.

- Los nativos americanos (Native Americans): ¿Incluyen a los indígenas de EEUU y Canadá o a los de todo el continente?

En cuanto a Vanarasi/Benarés. Me parece bien que se dé el nombre local, pero no pasa nada si se dice el nombre usual. Yo no sé dónde está Mumbai pero sí sé dónde está Bombay. Lo mismo con London/Londres.

Todo esto dicho por alguien de un país cuyo nombre al parecer significa "Tierra de Conejos", dada por unos tíos que venían del otro lado del Mediterráneo.


----------



## esteban

Me voy a alejar del tema pero sinceramente toda esta cuestiòn de inventar nombres superfluos para referirse a una cultura o una raza es un poco ridìculo me parece.

Ridìcula la actitud del autòctono biempensante que no quiere herir los sentimientos de nadie y ridìcula la actitud del inmigrante ultra susceptible que se imagina que todo el mundo deberìa conocer de memoria la historia y cultura de su paìs con lujo de detalles.

En Colombia, afortunadamente, en la mayorìa de los casos a un gato se le llama gato. Tanto asì que aunque no lo conozcan a uno, a la gente no le da pena llamarlo a uno _negro_ si uno es negro, _mono_ (que para nosotros coloquialmente quiere decir "rubio") si uno es rubio, _chino_ si uno medio tiene los ojos rasgados o incluso _gordo_ si uno es gordo.

?Cuàl es el problema? Esto permite relajar el ambiente me parece...
Ahora ojo, en Colombia sì existe racismo aunque la gente diga que no bajo el argumento de que nadie puede ser racista en un paìs donde la gente es esencialmente mestiza porque esto equivaldrìa a insultar a algùn familiar o descendiente. 
Prueba de ello la escasa representaciòn de negros o indìgenas en el gobierno por ejemplo.

Por supuesto que no hay que pasarse de la raya...?cuàntas veces no me han preguntado si yo consumìa cocaìna o si al menos traficaba? He visto incluso gente que traìa camisetas que pretendìan ser "divertidas" con Pablo Escobar... 
La pregunta es ?qué pasarìa si un colombiano se vistiera con una camiseta "divertida" con Franco o Hitler? 
Pero si me confunden con un mexicano (aunque cualquiera que conozca a México se darìa cuenta de que definitivamente no tengo cara de mexicano) pues no veo por qué enfadarme.

En fin, ésta es una opiniòn personal, le tengo mucho respeto a las varias sensibilidades de las demàs personas y espero no haber chocado a nadie con este comentario.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Like an Angel

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿He dicho ya que Benarés es Va*nara*si?


 
Tenía entendido que era Va*rana*si


----------



## Fernando

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Tenía entendido que era Va*rana*si



Efectivamente. Disculpas.


----------



## Yuribear

Fernando said:
			
		

> Y evidentemente no hay una religión hinduista para los hinduistas, ellos son brahmanistas.


Tengo muchos amigos hinduistas y ellos se consideran de la religión hinduista (hindu religion). Brahmanistas... nunca he escuchado este término ni en la India ni acá en los EU, pero los brahmins (bramanes), son los religiosos, los sacerdotes, según el Bhagavad Gita. 

Ahora en cuanto a las suceptibilidades de los indígenas o nativos de este continente americano, es bien complicado el asunto. Actualmente vivo rodeada de varias reservaciones indígenas. Acá la gente se llama por su nombre Chumash, Cahuilla, Tipai Ipai, etc etc. Al igual que en México los Seris, Tarahumaras, etc. El problema es que la gente de afuera, en general, no los llama por sus nombres sino se refieren a ellos como indios que tiene como han mencionado una carga muy fuerte en sentido peyorativo. El motivo por el cual algunas de las tribus en EU se llaman "First Nations" cuando hablan con los americanos de ascendencia europea, es debido a que acá ellos han sido robados no sólo de sus tierras, de su honor, y cultura, sino que además el Gobierno americano no ha respetado los tratados firmados donde, por ejemplo, las Black Hills que son las montañas sagradas de los Lakhotas, aún habiendo sentencia donde dice que les pertenecen... no se las devuelven. Los indígenas americanos son tratados como ciudadanos de segunda y tercera.... siendo ellos los originarios del lugar. Es un problema muy grande y muy triste, pues el dolor continua (véase el alto índice de alcoholismo). Dolor que no vi en Mexico cuando trabajaba en las zonas rurales. Otra cosa que acá sucede es que debido a la crisis en México, muchos se han cruzado de este lado a buscar trabajo para poder sustentar a sus familias.... ¿y quienes les tienden la mano? los indígenas que les dan alojo dentro de las reservaciones para que la migra no los atrape. Aunque con frecuencia veo las camionetas de la migra esperando afuera para recogerlos y tratarlos como perros. 

Bueno creo que ya me salí del tema. Pero insisto en que es mejor que a cada grupo se le llame por su nombre y no según nuestra mal establecida costumbre derivada de errores de antaño.


----------



## Yuribear

Fernando,

Perdón, creo que me acaba de "caer el veinte" (darme cuenta) como decimos en México. Brahmanista.... ¿acaso te refieres a Brahma? ergo... ¿brahmanista? pero en ese caso, Brahma es una de las manifestaciones divinas de la trilogia hinduista... Brahma el creador, Shiva el destructor y Vishnu el "preserver", el que sostiene las cosas en equilibrio (...). Los Brahmanistas serían aquellos que adoran a Brahma, esa manisfestación creadora, pero siguen siendo hinduistas.

Nota de la moderadora: Este foro en particular no es para traducciones. 





> *1.* Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.


----------



## Fernando

No, me refiero al hinduismo como un todo. De la Wikipedia:

...

El nombre "hinduista" evidentemente no es ni brahmánico ni indio (de la India), dado que el mismo nombre de Hind, como ya ha comentado Jhorer es importado.

Con este término se intenta agrupar todas las manifestaciones de religiosidad que comprenden la creencia en Brahma y las enseñanzas de los brahmanes (que implican total o parcialmente el sistema de castas, etc.). .

Posiblemente el nombre "brahmánico" sea también impreciso y yo lo esté utilizando de forma general cuando és algo más particular, pero lo que está claro es que si un hinduista se autodenomina hinduista está utilizando un nombre occidental, no autóctono de la India.

...

Nota de la moderadora: 





> *1.* Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola,

Llevo varios años interesado en todo lo que tenga que ver con la India, y he leído muchos libros al respecto, tanto en inglés como en castellano. La impresión que me llevo es clara: utilizar la palabra "hindú" con el significado de "habitante de la India" es sencillamente ridículo, y se basa en una idea no menos ridícula: pretender distinguirlos así de los "indios" de América. El hecho de que la RAE incluya esa acepción en su diccionario demuestra una vez más que nuestro 'insigne' diccionario es vetusto y está profundamente anticuado.


----------



## Fernando

No estoy de acuerdo, Cecilio. La historia es la historia y pesa. En la mayor parte de los periódicos y libros no técnicos hindú = habitante de la India, sea musulmán, cristiano o hinduista (o brahmánico, o como prefieras llamarlo). Lo mismo ocurre en otros idiomas (señalademente el inglés, que es con el que más relación tiene).


----------



## Cecilio

No he estudiado el tema a fondo, pero me parece que cada vez es más raro encontrar en la prensa, etc. el uso de "hindú" para referirse a los "habitantes de la India". Un ejemplo a bote pronto: en Google aparecen 461 referencias a "gobierno hindú", frente a 26.400 de "gobierno indio". En general, da la impresión de que ese uso de "hindú" está en claro retroceso. A mí no me cabe la menor duda: conviene evitarlo por absurdo e innecesario.

Además, en cuestiones como estas, sirve de poco acudir a esa momia llamada "Diccionario de la RAE". Sinceramente, creo que los hablantes de esta lengua (varios cientos de millones) nos merecemos algo mejor.


----------



## gotitadeleche

hedonist said:
			
		

> Desafortunadamenet la palabra indio/a ha venido ha tener connotacion peyorativa en las Americas. La palabra vino a significar una persona salvaje, inculta, estupida etc... porque el individuo que no se asimilaba a la cultura dominante hispanica era visto de menos. Debido ha eso no es recomendable que te dirijas ha ningun hispanohablantes/"latinoamericano" como indio porque lo pueden interpretar como un insulto. Recuerda que esta palabra fue impuesta sobre ellos y estan en su derecho en rechazar ser llamados algo que no son.



*...
* 
Oops, perdón por haber escrito en inglés. Traducción: Pues, tengo amigos que son indígenas de EEUU, y ellos se llaman Indians, y aun más curioso, a veces se refieren a sus ancestros como "those old Indians".


----------



## Fernando

Entonces, ¿qué quieres decir, que esos 461 no tienen derecho a que se les reconozca? Hay 51.000 referencias a "hinduista", que según tú sería superfluo, ya que podrían emplear hindú con el mismo significado ¿Están hablando mal? A mí me parece útil que exista un término que no sea ambiguo frente a "indio".


----------



## Cecilio

Romper una ambigüedad a base de desvirtuar un término religioso me parece un precio muy alto para un resultado tan pobre. De todas maneras, es verdad que los términos tienen su evolución propia y que con el paso de los años encuentran su ubicación. Es una pena que el Diccionario de la RAE sea tan pobre a la hora de captar esos y cualesquiera otros matices. Por eso, en ocasiones como esta, la supuesta "autoridad" de la RAE me resbala por completo.


----------



## Fernando

Que yo sepa, en este caso particular, lo único que te dice la RAE es que ambos usos son válidos. En otros casos yo estaría de acuerdo contigo, pero en este no tiene una postura de ayatolá, sino todo lo contrario,¿no?

Por cierto, ¿cuál es el término religioso? ¿Tú crees que el autor del Mahabratha o de los Upanisads decía que él era hindú? ¿Cuál es la "desvirtuación"?


----------



## Cecilio

Normalmente se entiende por "hindú" todo aquello que pertenece al mundo del "hinduísmo". Es cieto que esa es la religión más predominante en la India, pero no es ni mucho menos la única. Por otra parte, el hinduísmo tiene muchas ramas y derivaciones. El término "hindú" sirve para englobarlas de alguna manera.

Es muy difícil, prácticamente imposible, saber cómo se autoidentificaban los autores de los Upanishads, etc., textos que son antiquísimos. Están escritos en sánscrito, una lengua india, o más exactamente indoaria.

Por último, creo que hay otros mecanismos para evitar ambigüedades. Por ejemplo, es muy habitual escuchar cosas del tipo: "lenguas de la India", "pueblos de la India", etc.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

En el Persiano y Arabe Hindi/u iguala a un habitante de la India pero con respecto al ingles la palabra hindu solo tiene un significado. Significa uno que profesa la religion de hinduismo. En las lenguas indicas tambien hindu solo tiene esta definicion. Ya que no soy hispanoparlante nativo no se si en espanol tiene ambas definiciones y parece que ni lo saben ustedes.. Se supondria que el autor de los Upanishads decia que el era "_Bhaaratiya" _pero ya que en aquel entonces no habia tanto patriotismo ni pais con fronteras tan marcadas como ahora hay, probablemente decia que tipo de "jaati" era o mas especificamente en que casta pertenecia para demarcarles a otros su "dharma" o religion.


----------



## Yuribear

Concuerdo con Jhorer, al menos en lo que conozco de varios de los textos sagrados de la India, no existía ese nacionalismo (que probablemente tuvo su auge durante el Kaliyuga) y efectivamente, creo que el problema surge más que nada con el castellano. Por otra parte, también estoy de acuerdo con Cecilio, y con todo el respeto que merece la RAE, somos nosotros los humanos los que creamos el idioma y los que disponemos cuando este debe ser cambiado o no. Es un poco como lo que los juristas llaman el "mundo del ser" y el del "deber ser".... la Academia podrá decir que está bien llamar a los yaquis o a los seris "indios" y a los indios "hindus", pero en el "mundo del ser" eso es seguir perpetuando un mal que se quiere curar. Así que nosotros como seres humanos responsables y amantes de los otros seres humanos con los que cohabitamos en este planeta, podemos decidir que ya estuvo bien de usar esta terminología. Es curioso.... tal vez para un Europeo sea difícil comprender el dolor tan intenso que se ha transmitido durante generaciones, con los que la gente de los países que han sido invadidos y saqueados crecen, aunque hayan pasado cientos de años y que de un plumazo no se cancelan, ni por la decisión de los eruditos, ni por sentencias a favor. Esta es una realidad de mi gente. Lo veo todos los días y al igual que en la India, en muchos de nuestros países hemos decidido retomar nuestra lengua, nuestros nombres, y dejar aquellos que nos pusieron por no entender nuestro idioma y nuestra cultura. Solo así, las generaciones presentes podemos construir lazos de amistad y respeto, de igual a igual, revalorando quienes somos, y sabiendo que está bien ser como somos. Ah.... los humanos, verdaderamente jugamos bien este lila.


----------



## hedonist

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> *...
> *
> Oops, perdón por haber escrito en inglés. Traducción: Pues, tengo amigos que son indígenas de EEUU, y ellos se llaman Indians, y aun más curioso, a veces se refieren a sus ancestros como "those old Indians".





> Pues, tengo amigos que son indígenas de EEUU




 Estoy hablando de la gente de Latinoamerica no de EEUU. Los Latinoamericanos tienen otra cultura e historia que es muy distinta a la de los EEUU. Creo que es un error aplicar la experiencia de los EEUU a Latinoamerica. Por lo menos en este caso.


----------



## the-pessimist

el problema con la palabra "hindú" es que yo soy *musulmán*, pero la familia de mi madre viene de índia.  entonces tengo mis raíces en índia, pero me ofendería si alguien me llamara un "hindú".


----------



## Yuribear

Querido/a gotitadeleche, en mi contacto con varios de los "ancianos" de varias tribus de indígenas en los Estados Unidos, sé que ellos se llaman con sus nombres, pero si se les da la gana se llaman indios o como quieran. Pero es muy diferente cuando alguien de afuera de la tribu les llama así. En muchas cosas las historias son parecidas, y en otras no... a fin de cuentas todos somos diferentes. Un anciano Lakhota (mal llamado Sioux= que quiere decir *enemigo* en Oglala y que los europeos creyeron era su nombre) dijo algo que me quedo muy grabado (tradusco  "La gente debería de pensar en sus palabras como si fuesen semillas, y luego dejarlas crecer en silencio."


----------



## Fernando

Disiento totalmente de los anteriores posts:

1) El problema se plantea igual en árabe, como en persa (no en persiano), como en inglés. En todos esos idiomas "Hindu" es un habitante de la India, cualquiera que sea su religión. En el diccionario de WR podéis comprobar que admite esta definíción, así como la que propugnáis (hindú=hinduista).

2) La denominación "hinduista" es tan eurocéntrica como la de "hindú". Tienen exactamente la misma raíz y el mismo uso en el hinduismo tradicional (ninguno).

3) Lo de lo "políticamente correcto" me repele. Repito, mi país tiene un nombre indigno (Tierra de conejos) dado por extranjeros. ¿Cuál es el problema? Yo no veo ninguno. México tiene el nombre de una de las tribus (o naciones, o etnias, o vaya a saber muy bien qué) que habitaban México. Así que estoy esperando que olmecas, mayas, tlaxcaltecas...) se quejen amargamente.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, Fernando.

Veamos:

1) Lo de "tierra de conejos" no deja de ser una fantasía basada en una base teórica muy pobre o inexistente. Conviene no dejarse llevar por etimologías fantasiosas.

2) El diccionario de la RAE, como tal vez otros de otras lenguas, contribuye en este caso a crear una falsa sinonimia. Si la RAE funcionara como dios manda, esa definición de "hindú" debería matizarse mucho más, explicándose un poco mejor las cosas, y poniéndolas en un contexto adecuado. Tal como está, no hace más que presentar los hechos de manera simplista y absurda. Los diccionarios son imperfectos, y el de la RAE mucho más.

3) Decir que "indio" e "hindú" son sinónimos no es solo políticamente incorrecto, sino sencillamente ridículo. Ya lo he dicho antes: esa aparente sinonimia solo existe en un diccionario caduco como es el de la RAE. Me parece que las personas que se preocupen un poco por utilizar el idioma de manera rica (y este foro está lleno de ellas) puede hacer un pequeño esfuerzo por evitar arbitrariedades lingüísticas basadas en no se sabe qué tonterías de no se sabe qué época. ¿Tengo alguna obligación, como hablante de español, de perpetuar todo lo que se diga en el DRAE?


----------



## Fernando

1) Efectivamente lo de tierra de conejos es una de las múltiples interpretaciones de "Hispania". Lo que quiero decir es que en Europa todos los nombres de naciones son dados por algún vecino con mala leche que le ponía un nombre absurdo o inexacto. Y no parece importarnos ni hacemos un drama nacional de ello.

2) A la RAE se le critica que "impone" demasiado. En el diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas se le dedican 28 líneas a "indio" y 32 a "hindú"/"hinduista". Los diccionarios no pueden ser enciclopedias.

3) Repito: Ese "aparente" sinonimia "sólo" aparece en (al parecer) persa y árabe y (con seguridad) en inglés y español. Desconozco el caso del portugués, que sería interesante ya que ellos sí tuvieron allí contactos durante 500 años.

Se trata simplemente de elegir cómo llamamos a algo que sólo existe desde hace 50 años, utilizando una misma raíz (Indo/Hind) que ya estaba usada, no desde "no se sabe qué época", sino desde el inicio, para designar a realidades diferentes (a toda América -Indias Occidentales- o a todo Extremo Oriente -Indias Orientales).


----------



## Cecilio

Es verdad que los diccionarios no son enciclopedias, pero en el caso de "hindú" resulta extraño que la primera acepción, la número 1, sea "Natural de la India". ¿No sería mejor empezar con la acepción número 3: "Perteceneciente o relativo al hinduísmo"? Los diccionarios son mejorables, y el de la RAE merece que se le dé vuelta y media. Veamos otro ejemplo FLAGRANTE, relacionado con el anterior:

Definición de "ario": "Individuo perteneciente a un pueblo de estirpe nórdica, supuestamente formado por los descendientes de los antiguos indoeuropeos".

¡ESTIRPE NÓRDICA! Si esto lo leyera algún especialista en lenguas indoiranias se echaría las manos a la cabeza. De hecho, el DRAE lo único que hace es recoger una especie de falacia fomentada por los nazis y que aún persiste. Pero es más, en la segunda acepción dice: "indoeuropeo (raza y lengua)" ¡RAZA! Realmente, no se puede ser tan grotesco. La palabra 'Ario' solo tiene sentido si se aplica a determinados pueblos de una rama indoeuropea que llamamos generalmente 'iranios' o 'indoiranios', y no es una definición de una raza, sino una definición sobre todo lingüística y 'cultural'. El actual nombre de Irán proviene del término 'ario', y también de esa misma palabra deriva el término "alano" (Sí, los alanos que se pasaron por España tras la caída del imperio romano).

El DRAE, como vemos, necesita una reforma a fondo en ese tipo de términos.


----------



## Fernando

Pues yo prefiero utilizar "hinduista", que no tiene equívoco, por lo menos en Occidente, aunque un musulmán indio seguro que podría ponerme en problemas por no llamarle algo que no tuviera nada que ver con la base territorial de los cultos basados (directa, indirecta o circunstancialmente) en los Vedas.

En cuanto a "ario" posiblemente tengas razón. En todo caso dice "supuestamente" y en lo que se refiere a las lenguas sigue exactamente tu definición en la acepción 3, que es la lingüística, no la racial.


----------



## Javier-Vega

hedonist said:
			
		

> Estoy hablando de la gente de Latinoamerica no de EEUU. Los Latinoamericanos tienen otra cultura e historia que es muy distinta a la de los EEUU. Creo que es un error aplicar la experiencia de los EEUU a Latinoamerica. Por lo menos en este caso.



Tambien en Mexico muchos indigenas se autodenominan "indios". Puedes verlo en los comunicados del EZLN, por ejemplo.


----------



## Javier-Vega

Tambien quiero añadir que, en mi opinion, es falso que la palabra "indio" sea usada siempre peyorativamente. Por el contrario, mucha gente la usa con orgullo, al menos en Mexico (como en "el indio Juan Diego", "el indio Fernandez", entre muchisimos ejemplos).

El que algunos imbeciles la usen como insulto no invalida la palabra. Mientras haya racismo cualquier otra palabra que se refiera a esas comunidades sera utilizada en el mismo sentido. De hecho, "nativo" y "aborigen" suenan mas peyorativos. Por supuesto que hay que usar los nombres especificos (maya, zapoteca, tzotzil, yaqui, quechua, etc) cuando se refiera uno a esos pueblos en particular. Pero ¿porque no ha de existir una palabra que se refiera a todos estos pueblos en general? "indios" e "indigenas" son las dos mas comunes.


----------



## the-pessimist

ustedes pueden utilizar algo como se dice en india - hindustani para la gente que viven ahi. y hindu para la religion.

hindustan = india (en india), y significa tierra de los hindus (hindu=hindu, stan=tierra, como pakistan, afganistan, etc.), y "hindustani" significa una persona que vive/viene del pais ("la tierra") de los hindus, pero no es necesario que sea hindú, de religion.

no sé como se diria en español, pero estoy seguro que pueden/pudieran? crear una palabra que significa 'una persona de la tierra de los hindus', como "hindustani" ??????


----------



## Fernando

En español se dice Indostán (gentilicio indostano), pero es equívoco porque puede referirse tanto al norte de la India como a su totalidad y está anticuado.

Aquí (y yo creía que en la India) el gentilicio es "indio" o (contra la opinión de Cecilio) "hindú".


----------



## hedonist

Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> Tambien quiero añadir que, en mi opinion, es falso que la palabra "indio" sea usada siempre peyorativamente. Por el contrario, mucha gente la usa con orgullo, al menos en Mexico (como en "el indio Juan Diego", "el indio Fernandez", entre muchisimos ejemplos).
> 
> El que algunos imbeciles la usen como insulto no invalida la palabra. Mientras haya racismo cualquier otra palabra que se refiera a esas comunidades sera utilizada en el mismo sentido. De hecho, "nativo" y "aborigen" suenan mas peyorativos. Por supuesto que hay que usar los nombres especificos (maya, zapoteca, tzotzil, yaqui, quechua, etc) cuando se refiera uno a esos pueblos en particular. Pero ¿porque no ha de existir una palabra que se refiera a todos estos pueblos en general? "indios" e "indigenas" son las dos mas comunes.





> Tambien quiero añadir que, en mi opinion, es falso que la palabra "indio" sea usada siempre peyorativamente.


Me gusta que hayas aclarado que es solamente tu opinion porque muchos de los latinoamericanos (incluyendo mexicanos) que yo conozco no comparten ese sentimiento. 



> Por el contrario, mucha gente la usa con orgullo


   No puedo mentir y decir que eso a sido mi experiencia.



> al menos en Mexico (como en "el indio Juan Diego", "el indio Fernandez", entre muchisimos ejemplos).


Siempre hay exepciones. En los EEUU ciertos ciudadanos (particularmente los jovenes) de descendencia africana le han dado vuelta a la palabra “nigger” para quitarle la original connotacion negativa y racista que todavia tiene y darle un nuevo significado positivo. Aun asi la mayoria de descendientes africanos no ven a la palabra “nigger” como una manera aceptable para dirigirse o referirse a ellos. 




> El que algunos imbeciles la usen como insulto no invalida la palabra.


Lo que invalida la palabra para mi y ha muchos otros es que prefieren no identificarse como “indios” porque fue impuesto sobre ellos por los colonizadores europeos. Para mis eso es razon suficiente, y creo que es lo mas minimo y basico respetar los deseos de nuestros projimos. 

http://www.foros.gob.mx/read.php?f=34&i=53&t=53



> Las demandas de las organizaciones indígenas contemporáneas movilizan energías para descolonizar, eliminar la categoría de indio, y fortalecer la posibilidad de conducir su propia historia y su propio destino.


 

* Espero no haber quebrado una regla del foro. * 

http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq




> 14. No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.


 


> Mientras haya racismo cualquier otra palabra que se refiera a esas comunidades sera utilizada en el mismo sentido.


 Y ademas es una palabra que realmente pertenece a los habitantes del sub-continente asiatico y este doble uso causa una confucion innecesaria. 






> De hecho, "nativo" y "aborigen" suenan mas peyorativos.


   De seguro que es una cuestion de percepcion. De la misma manera que “indio/a” es percibido como un insulto racista por otros.


----------



## alvarezp

A mí también me cuesta trabajo, pero para facilitar las cosas, me lo aprendí como si fuera algo estúpido:

Los que practican "hinduismo" son "hindúes". Duuuhhh...
Los "indios americanos" no practicaban el hinduismo, entonces no son "hindúes". duuuuhhh...

Para "nativo de la India": Indio (lógico) e hindú (98% practican el hinduísmo). duuuhhhh...

Sólo me gustaría saber la definición de "duuuhhhh".

Saludos.


----------



## Cecilio

Un par de detalles:

- Wikipedia en español. Dentro de la definición de "hinduísmo" se lee lo siguiente: "También se llama erróneamente hindú al indio".

- Según el DRAE, la palabra española "hindú" procede del francés "hindou". Siguiente paso: buscar en el Dictionnaire de l'Academie Française. Resultado: se recogen las dos acepciones, la de nacionalidad india y la de hinduísmo, pero con un importante matiz. Refiriéndose a "Hindou" en cuanto a "relativo a la India", se dice lo siguiente:

(...) (Hoy en día se dice más bien "Indien", o sea, "indio").




> *1.* Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.



La diferencia está en que el DRAE no recoge ese significativo matiz, y se limita a dar una definición simplista e incompleta, que produce una falsa sensación de sinonimia entre "indio" e "hindú".


----------



## Cecilio

Termino el anterior mensaje (por problemas técnicos no he podido enviarlo completo).

Solo decir que, a mi entender, la evolución de ese término en Francia es comparable a la que ha tenido en España, de manera que lo que se dice en el diccionario francés vale también en el caso del español.


----------



## Javier-Vega

"Siempre hay exepciones. En los EEUU ciertos ciudadanos (particularmente los jovenes) de descendencia africana le han dado vuelta a la palabra “nigger” para quitarle la original connotacion negativa y racista que todavia tiene y darle un nuevo significado positivo. Aun asi la mayoria de descendientes africanos no ven a la palabra “nigger” como una manera aceptable para dirigirse o referirse a ellos. "


Hay, sin embargo, una diferencia importante con Mexico. Aqui todos tenemos, en mayor o menor medida, ascendencia indigena, es decir somos "mestizos". De hecho, miuchos de los ejemplos que mencione (por ejemplo, el "indio" Fernandez, el "indio" Zapata --Emiliano Zapata--, etc) eran mestizos, como la mayoria de los mexicanos. Nuestra reaccion hacia nuestros ancestros indigenas y nuestros compatriotas que hablan lenguas indigenas es compleja y combina orgullo con complejo de inferioridad. Pero tiene otras connotaciones que en EEUU.


----------



## Javier-Vega

"Lo que invalida la palabra para mi y ha muchos otros es que prefieren no identificarse como “indios” porque fue impuesto sobre ellos por los colonizadores europeos. Para mis eso es razon suficiente, y creo que es lo mas minimo y basico respetar los deseos de nuestros projimos."

De nuevo, aclaro que yo no me siento ajeno a los "indios", tengo ascendencia indigena, como la mayoria de los mexicanos, por lo que nada mas ajeno a mi intencion que menospreciarlos (no tendria sentido, me estaria menospreciando a mi mismo). Es simplemente que nunca he entendido la busqueda de conjurar el racismo y otros prejuicios mediante la prohibicion de palabras. Las nuevas palabras se convertiran en insultos y asi sucesivamente, mientras no se resuelva el problema de fondo.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Para "nativo de la India": Indio (lógico) e hindú (98% practican el hinduísmo). duuuhhhh...
> quote]
> 
> Hola. Te has equivocado, un 12 por ciento de la población de la India pertenece a la religión mahometana. Y con sólo este pequeño número la india se hace la tercera nación más poblada de musulmanas(los dos primeros son Indonesia y Paquistan los cuales no son países árabes).
> 
> Respecto a llamar el país hindústan, ese nombre es como ha dicho Fernando un poco anticuado y más bien se usan en Delhi y Paquistan para referir al pais entero antes de la partición; es decir los que hablan hindí. Es un nombre dado por los moghuls que hablaban persa(de donde viene ese sufijo "stan") y sí tienes razon en pensar que significa "India" pero ellos no tenían mucha influencia en el sur y dudo que se pueda usar para referirse al país entero.
> 
> Fernando te puedo asegurar que ningun estadounidense dice "Hindu" para referirse a un ciudadano de la república de la India. Puede que tuviera ese significado antes, pero ahora sólo se usa para llamar a un adherente del hinduísmo.


----------



## alvarezp

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> alvarezp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para "nativo de la India": Indio (lógico) e hindú (98% practican el hinduísmo). duuuhhhh...
> quote]
> 
> Hola. Te has equivocado, un 12 por ciento de la población de la India pertenece a la religión mahometana.
> 
> 
> 
> Agradezco la corrección, y aclaro: Me refería a lo que la Wikipedia llama "el subcontinente Indio", aunque para mí es una nueva invención.
> 
> De todos modos, culpo a la Wikipedia. Dice textualmente: (*...*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sirva el error para aprender más fácil la acepción que la RAE da para estos vocablos.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cecilio

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Jhorer Brishti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De todos modos, culpo a la Wikipedia. Dice textualmente: "Ninety-eight percent of Hindus can be found on the Indian subcontinent, chiefly in India".
> 
> 
> alvarezp, creo que no has leído muy bien esa frase. Lo que dice no es que en la India haya un 98% de hindúes, sino que el 98% de los hindúes (del mundo, supongo) viven en el subcontinente indio.
Click to expand...


----------



## alvarezp

Nuevamente me veo corregido. -- Aún así creo que es suficiente para sustentar la relación India-hinduismo, que mencionaba anteriormente.

O estrictamente hablando, no "India - hinduísmo", pero sí el "hinduísmo - India". ;-)


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Hola, alvarezp, esa oración quiere decir que 98 por ciento de los que profesan el hindúismo se encuentran en la India aunque hay otros en Madagascar, Indonesia, Malasia, Paquistan,Bangladesh, Los estados Unidos, Canada,Inglaterra, etc.

Algo que se me ha olvidado de añadir antes: Es tristísimo que ustedes en Mejico y el resto de latinoamérica hayan sido enseñados a odiar sus antepasados. Por qué se sienten así? Es una reliquia de la conquista por los españoles? Les da más orgullo su ascendencia europea que la indígena? No se debe adorar a los conquistadores. Espero que esto no parezca cómo una diatriba o condesciente(No sé si mi voz a través de las frases les viene así), pero éste es un problema casi mundial y sólo quiero comprender la situación de allí mejor.


----------



## alvarezp

Yo en lo particular no suelo usar "indio" despectivamente. Desconozco el motivo por el cual se use así.

Sin embargo, intentaré indagar en mis sentimientos y me permito darte una opinión muy personal.

[activo modo impulsivo, sentimental, no-objetivo]

Si me pides relacionar la estupidez con "lo indio", lo primero que pienso son los sacrificios humanos. Honestamente no considero que sea válido, porque a mí me resulta sorprendente su capacidad para notar ciertas particularidades astronómicas sin contar con instrumentos tan "avanzados".

Lo más cercano que se me ocurre es que se refiera a que actualmente no vivimos como ellos y, la verdad, no quisiéramos vivir como ellos, ni ser ellos. Probablemente la comparación pudiera aplicarse a la palabra "nigger" y hasta puede que coincidan en algunos escenarios. Entre ellos mismos no es despectivo, pero así lo perciben. Lo más probable es que a un indio no le gustaría que le llamáramos "indio" despectivamente.

[desactivo modo impulsivo, sentimental, no-objetivo]


----------



## ILT

Cecilio said:
			
		

> alvarezp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jhorer Brishti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De todos modos, culpo a la Wikipedia. Dice textualmente: (*...*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alvarezp, creo que no has leído muy bien esa frase. Lo que dice no es que en la India haya un 98% de hindúes, sino que el 98% de los hindúes (del mundo, supongo) viven en el subcontinente indio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tetabiakti

Hola Yuribear,

También soy nueva en este foro. No puedo expresarme muy bien en español, pero voy a tratarlo. 

En mi lengua nativa, el holandés, utilizamos palabras diferentes para describir los habitantes de la India y los indígenas americanos. Entonces, este problema no existe para nosotros y tampoco para los alemanes (el alemán es muy parecido al holandés).


----------



## Yuribear

Hola Tetabiakti, bienvenida al foro!
Como verás este asunto puede encender pasiones 

Jhorer, creo que está claro que es imposible generalizar el sentimiento de los mexicanos a este respecto, así como la manera en que cada quien usa estos términos. Yo como la mayoría de los mexicanos soy mestiza y amo tanto a mis ancestros indígenas como a los españoles... un papá y una mamá que tuvieron un agitado matrimonio .

Como dicen en mi pueblo.... "uno habla de la feria según le va", y así es la historia, pues cada quién la vivió y la vive de manera diferente, aunque los registros digan una cosa, el wikipedia otra y la RAE otra. A fin de cuentas lo que importa es que hacemos cada uno con esta información y con esta vivencia.

Al iniciar este diálogo fue sencillamente por darme cuenta, ahora que trabajo tanto con gente de la India, a los cuales adoro y siento como míos de no sé cuantas vidas, que tanto a mí como a los otros mexicanos nos crea confusión llamarles "indios" porque en el fondo nos sentimos identificados con la palabra (sin ningún sentimiento negativo), pero al mismo tiempo la mente me dice que los verdaderos indios son los nativos de la India, y si bien nosotros no teníamos un nombre como nación, pues antes de la llegada de (papá o mamá España) eramos varios reinos, tribus y demás que se consolidó como la Nueva España, y cuando vino el divorcio, se convirtió en México... así pues nosotros nos convertimos en mexicanos con sangre revuelta con la historia.

Afortunadamente he tenido el privilegio de trabajar con varias "naciones" de indígenas tanto en México como en los Estados Unidos, y es un placer aprender de ellos los valores de sus culturas (y mi cultura). Por eso me he atrevido a decir, con conocimiento de causa, cuán importante es para la sanación del espíritu indígena el revalorar nuestra cultura. Pero por supuesto cada quién es libre de utilizar los términos que le vengan en gana, e inclusive tiene derecho a inventarse su propio idioma. Así pues, personalmente y con muchos cariño yo a ustedes les llamaré indios y a nosotros... mexicanos, yaquis, seris, lakhotas, etc.


----------



## Tetabiakti

Hola Yuribear,

¡Gracias por el bienvenido !  Me siento un poco perdida en este foro porque es tan grande, con tantos miembros y tantos temas. Aún no he visto todos los hilos. 

RE indio/indígena : ayer, leí un artículo muy interesante sobre la inauguración de Evo Morales ('el primer presidente _indio_ de Bolivia') en El País, que es un diario español. Dijo el autor que hay diferencias de opinión entre españoles (¡RAE !) y latinoamericanos sobre este asunto. Pero también mencionaba los boletines del EZLN, en que áun se utiliza ‘indio’ en vez de ‘indígena’ aunque hay otros que no quieren utilizarlo. Russell Means, el líder del American _Indian_ Movement en los años 70, también rechaza el término ‘Native American’ y dice que este definición, que es ‘politicamente correcto’, viene del gobierno estadounidense. No sé qué pensar. 
 

RE mestizaje en México entre españoles y indígenas : ¿qué piensas del famoso ensayo de Octavio Paz sobre los ‘hijos de la ch…’ en ‘Laberinto de la soledad’? ¿Crees que Paz es demasiado pesimista ? Para mí, la mezcla de culturas y razas en países como México es algo complejo pero muy fascinante. Aunque vivo en Europa, me gusta leer sobre tu país y su cultura, música, historia y cocina; sobre todo me interesan los aspectos desconocidos de México. Visité el sur de México y Guatemala en 1995 para seguir la ruta maya. Me gustaría visitar Sonora porque me interesan los yaquis. He leído mucho sobre su historia en el siglo 19. 

 
¿Cuáles son las etnias con que trabajaste tú ? ¡Me parece que tienes una ocupación muy interesante !


----------



## emulator

En un programa de radio de mi país (Venezuela) un consul de la India dijo una vez que la manera correcta de referirse a una persona nacida en La India (refiriéndose a su gentilicio) era *Indiano.*

He consultado el diccionario de La Real Academia Española y no pareciera concordar con esto en sus acepciones mas usadas, pero quizá si nos refiriéramos a otro idioma como por ejemplo el francés en donde encontramos el término _"indiennes"_ pareciera tener algo mas de sentido, pensar en una traducción directa al español desde el francés al menos en sonido...no lo sé, no soy un experto en idiomas, pero definitivamente el término _"Hindú" _por el tema de las religiones no parece ser el mas adecuado. 

A quienes tenemos el "Background cultural Americano" o referencias relativas al "nuevo mundo" Hacer referencia a "Indio" definitivamente nos hace pensar en Nativos de America (dependiendo del contexto o país: Indios Americanos, o tribus como los Yanomamis o Wayuu en venezuela, etc)...por lo que si nos remitimos a la palabra descontextualizada (sin referencia dentro de una oración) puede denotar un significado totalmente diferente al que pretendemos enunciar...

¿Será que para no tener que dar mas explicaciones le hacemos caso al Consul que hizo el comentario y adoptamos Indiano como término correcto?...

En todo caso pienso que será sino hasta que su uso lo haga práctico que lleguemos a un consenso.

O.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Me gusta esa definición, así no tendríamos tantos problemas con la acepción de la palabra indio/a para los indígenas/indios que los españoles vieron y que debido al error que ya saben bautizaron como indios.
Lo que pasa es que la corrección a la palabra se debió de haber hecho en su momento cuando se dieron cuenta que no era la india, sino un continente desconocido para ellos. No nuevo, desconocido.
Ahora, muchas personas decimos hindú a la persona de la India e indio al indígena de América.
Si les empezamos a decir indiano/a, no habría tanto relajo, ¿no creen? Definitivamente me gusta el gentilicio indiano/a.
Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

Alma Shofner said:


> Me gusta esa definición, así no tendríamos tantos problemas con la acepción de la palabra indio/a para los indígenas/indios que los españoles vieron y que debido al error que ya saben bautizaron como indios.
> Lo que pasa es que la corrección a la palabra se debió de haber hecho en su momento cuando se dieron cuenta que no era la india, sino un continente desconocido para ellos. No nuevo, desconocido.
> Ahora, muchas personas decimos hindú a la persona de la India e indio al indígena de América.
> Si les empezamos a decir indiano/a, no habría tanto relajo, ¿no creen? Definitivamente me gusta el gentilicio indiano/a.


El problema es que "indiano" al menos en España ya tiene otra acepción. Se llamaba indianos a los españoles que emigraron a América durante los siglos XIX y XX y posteriormente regresaron tras haber hecho fortuna en aquel continente.


----------



## emulator

Bueno Ibermanolo la verdad es que habría que ponerse de acuerdo al respecto...a veces utilizamos palabras que denotan cosas como por ejemplo "isleño"...en mi país se refiere a alguien procedente de las Islas Canarias, aún y cuando nosotros en Venezuela tenemos algunas islas (Margarita, Coche, Cubagua, Los Roques)...¿curioso no? y me imagino que en otros países de habla hispana cuando dices "isleño" puede significar: procedente de la isla "X" según sea el caso. 

Ahora bien en el caso de España en donde nos explicas le han dado a "Indiano" ése significado ...¿se trata de una palabra de uso común? con algún sentido ofensivo o burlesco? , o no denota algo de este tipo? por que si no es así podriamos re-orientar/añadir un significado a través de un nuevo uso (acepción para la palabra)...es decir que signifique ambas cosas por ejemplo, y sea el contexto de la oración la que definitivamente determine cual de los dos significados es válido según el caso.

En todo caso, gracias por la valiosa contribución con éste tema!


----------



## kafe528

Leí la discusión completa porque estoy trabajando en una traducción sobre un estudio hecho en "Indian patients" según el título y me dí cuenta del factor que puede ser diferenciador:

Si me refiero a un "*Indio*" de la India, o sea, una nacionalidad, *debo usar mayúsculas*.

Para decir indios, una etnia o raza (igual que toltecas, taínos, negros...) en español no se requieren mayúsculas.


----------



## Ibermanolo

emulator said:


> Ahora bien en el caso de España en donde nos explicas le han dado a "Indiano" ése significado ...¿se trata de una palabra de uso común? con algún sentido ofensivo o burlesco? , o no denota algo de este tipo?


 
Yo creo que es una palabra conocida por mucha gente sobre todo en las regiones donde abundaron los indianos (Asturias, Galicia y en general la cornisa norte de España). Hasta donde yo sé no tiene sentido ofensivo o burlesco.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España lo normal es referirse como hindú, plural hindús o hindúes, (sustantivo y adjetivo epiceno, con una sóla forma para los dos géneros) a lo de la India (Asia), e indio (con variación de género y número) a lo todo lo relativo a los pueblos originarios de América). Todo otro uso puede caer en la ambigüedad y en la anfibología. El motivo histórico es conocido (la confusión de Colón). De hecho, las colonias españolas se denominaron durante muchos tiempos Indias Occidentales (para diferenciarlas de las Indias Orientales, la India asiática y zonas geográficamente próximas).
Indiano se refería en épocas de gran emigración por razones económicas a América, especialmente desde Galicia, Asturias y Cantabria, y se denominaba así al que volvía enriquecido de allá y hacía, normalmente, ostentación de ello, erigiendo casa grandiosas (es muy interesante la aquitectura de indianos en Asturias), vistiendo de otra manera y hablando en una mezcla de su lengua autóctona y americanismos. Puede tener valor despectivo.


----------



## yeruti

hace siglos del post pero vale la pena aclarar, el término es INDIANO/A, ya no más indio (porque se ofenden) o hindúes porque es la religión no el país. Esto sacado de mis conversaciones con empresarios INDIANOS que suelen visitar el país. No sé lo que diga la RAE pero mejor no los llamen INDIOS o HINDUES si tratan con ellos xq se van a molestar. saludos.


----------



## Bashti

¡Dios mío Me tirado un buen rato copiando lo que dice el Diccionario de Dificultades del Español de Manuel Seco y mi mensaje se ha evaporado en el eter. Si lo tenéis a mano, consultad _hindú_. 

Sin embargo, copio las últimas líneas donde resume su opinión:

Es recomendable, pues, delimitar los usos; _indio _es el miembro de una entidad política, la India; _hindú_ es el miembro de una entidad religiosa, el hinduismo.


----------



## jazyk

Aquí está lo que Bashti había escrito:

El Diccionario de Dificultades del Español de Manuel Seco dice así:

hindú. "Adepto al hinduismo", que es la religión predominante en la  India, resultado de la evolución del antiguo brahmanismo. Como adjetivo  (sin variación de género) significa "del hinduismo" o "de los hindúes".  El plural _hindúes_ corresponde tanto al nombre como al adjetivo.

La semejanza fonética entre _h_indú e _indio_ y el deseo de diferenciar léxicamente _indios _americanos e _indios _de la India ha propiciado el creciente uso del nombre de _hindúes_ para designar a los ciudadanos de la India. El doble sentido religioso y gentilicio de _hindú _existe también desde antiguo en el inglés_ hindu_, de donde lo tomó el francés _hindou_ (hoy anticuado en el sentido de "indio"), el cuál a su vez, según Cortelazzo-Zolli, lo pasó al italiano _indù_. El uso español (no registrado por nuestros diccionarios antes de 1951, _Larousse_) viene probablemente del inglés. Pero esste empleo, aunque esté registrado en el _Diccionario_  de la Academia, es abusivo, pues aplica un término de religión a una  realidad nacional, cuando, como es sabido, el pueblo indio se reparte en  bastantes confesiones religiosas, de las cuales la hindú, aunque  mayoritaria, es solo una.

Es recomendable, pues, delimitar los usos: _indio_ es el miembro de una entidad política, la India; _hindú_ es el miembro de una entidad religiosa, el hinduismo.


----------



## Bashti

Muchas gracias Jazyk. Efectivamente, eso era.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es importante respetar el nombre que se dan a sí mismos los pueblos. Ya no estamos en el s. XVI en pleno europocentrismo. Si los habitantes de la India quieren que los llamemos *indianos*, para mí eso basta. Dejemos el término *hindú* (yo siempre usé _*hinduísta*_, que no sé si aceptarán) para la cuestión religiosa (¿y quizás cultural?).


----------



## Bashti

Pues, la verdad, no tengo ni idea de cómo se dice "indio" ni "hindú" en hindi pero como estoy segura de que no iba a poder pronunciarlo, supongo que les dará lo mismo cómo les llamemos nosotros. Nunca será igual que como se llaman ellos a sí mismos. Creo que aquí lo importante es que nosotros nos pongamos de acuerdo en la denominación que haya que darles para tener claro si estamos cambiando un concepto político por uno religioso, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta las diferentes religiones que existen en la India. Yo soy española y lo que me interesa es que en la traducción de mi nacionalidad quede claro que soy española de España para evitar confusiones con otros países hispanoamericanos y por eso prefiero que me llamen Spaniard pero acepto perfectamente Spanish. Y me siento muy feliz con compartir mi lengua con otros pueblos que hablan tan bonito. Les dimos una lengua y en muchos casos la han mejorado. No me puedo imaginar que nadie se moleste porque se le llame lo que es.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*Nota de moderación*:

Hola, compañeros. Como tenemos dos largos hilos que tratan el tema de "indio/hindú", hemos decidido cerrar éste. Les agradecemos por sus contribuciones. 

Si gustan continuar con la discusión, pueden hacerlo en el hilo que queda abierto: 

indio / hindú 

Saludos cordiales.


----------

